# Current requirement for Hepatitis B for Visa 190



## Guest (Jun 7, 2013)

Can someone please shed some light on the requirement for the Hep B.


----------



## espresso (Nov 2, 2012)

Hi balli_1982, 

you may find the Panel Doctors Instructions helpful. 


> *Hepatitis-b surface antigen positive:* *B-Grade* in all cases: Perform LFT’s and Hep C test. Complications or abnormal liver function test results require gastroenterology assessment.


B-graded medicals will likely be referred to a *Medical Officer of the Commonwealth (MOC)* who will assess the seriousness of your condition and may request additional tests and treatments. Note that the queue for the referred medicals is quite long (multiple months) so visa processing can take a lot longer. 

However, if you don't have serious health complications due to your hepatitis infection the visa will likely be granted. Hepatitis-b is considered a "non-threatening condition".

As a condition for the grant you may have to sign a "Health Undertaking" which could require you to meet a clinic/physician in Australia regularly to monitor your condition. More information: Health Undertakings 

All the best, 
Monika


----------



## Guest (Jun 8, 2013)

Thank you Monica, you are great help.

are there other people on this forum who have experienced this condition. please share your experiences.


----------



## killerbee82 (Jun 6, 2013)

*Hep b*

I have also done my medicals, and declared my hep b condition, I also attached a copy of my latest ultra sound, and tests, and a letter from my Gastroenterologist that I am an Inactive carrier.

What do you think will be the implications for that. Will my panel doctor write the recommendation?


----------



## noratn (Feb 11, 2014)

I have submitted my PR application for visa subclass 190. I have met all the qualifications for the visa and was invited to apply. However, during the medical examination, they found that I am a hepatitis B carrier. I was referred to a liver specialist and he diagnosed that I inherited the condition from my mom. My liver function test is high, but I am not experiencing any damage to my liver at the moment. I have started treatment with Viread. My liver specialist has been in regular correspondence with the immigration. However, I am a bit worried that my application may be rejected on the basis of my health condition. I think I had the medical on October last year but haven’t heard anything back until now. 

Anyone has any experience about this?


----------



## Guest (Feb 11, 2014)

They take a long time when medicals need considering due to things like this. Though its not looking great as you have only just been diagnosed and started treatment. They may be holding back to allow you to have treatment as Australia does not want to shoulder that burden.

Have you emailed your case officer or health operations?


----------



## noratn (Feb 11, 2014)

Hi shel,

Thank you so much for your reply. 

I have a migration agent who does my correspondence and I also got my liver specialist communicating with the senior doctors. Yeah, my liver specialist told me to come back in April to have another test and see how the treatment goes. I just wish I have a way of telling them that I don't need anyone to shoulder the treatment cost. It only costs $550 per month and it's really minuscule compared to my monthly spending. I have a full time job and I can cover it just alright. 

Do you think it's worth it to find a lawyer at this point or better to wait and see how the decision goes?




_shel said:


> They take a long time when medicals need considering due to things like this. Though its not looking great as you have only just been diagnosed and started treatment. They may be holding back to allow you to have treatment as Australia does not want to shoulder that burden.
> 
> Have you emailed your case officer or health operations?


----------



## prseeker (Sep 11, 2013)

I sincerely hope that you get out of this soon . Immigration is secondary , please take care of your health and get well soon . I will keep you in my prayers 

I was wondering that how they came to know about Hepatitis B when they only check for HIV when they run the blood test.

Regards 
PD


----------



## Guest (Feb 11, 2014)

Yes but in the perspective of DIBP you wouldn't have to pay for this in Australia the state would. You would also become eligible for welfare payments and lits of other stuff. You being able or willing to pay yourself is not taken into account. 

Theblood test is not just for hiv, but there are other signs. 

I would harass the agent to get on to them. Or do it yourself if they will not.


----------



## prseeker (Sep 11, 2013)

_shel said:


> Yes but in the perspective of DIBP you wouldn't have to pay for this in Australia the state would. You would also become eligible for welfare payments and lits of other stuff. You being able or willing to pay yourself is not taken into account.
> 
> Theblood test is not just for hiv, but there are other signs.
> 
> I would harass the agent to get on to them. Or do it yourself if they will not.


I don't want to hijack this thread or deviate it from original question . But do you mind sharing what all "things" they check while running blood work .

Regards 
PD


----------



## Guest (Feb 11, 2014)

Fact Sheet 22—The Health Requirement

_ Other tests
Any other tests may be requested at any time by a MOC._


----------



## Daniel14 (Dec 18, 2014)

killerbee82 said:


> I have also done my medicals, and declared my hep b condition, I also attached a copy of my latest ultra sound, and tests, and a letter from my Gastroenterologist that I am an Inactive carrier.
> 
> What do you think will be the implications for that. Will my panel doctor write the recommendation?


I Killerbee,

I am also having the same problem. I applied 176 visa a long time ago and was refused. I still want to reapply if there are still chances.

How's your application? Did you make it through? If so could you please share your lab results?

1. HBeAg ( positive or negative)
2. DNA level
3. Current treatment
4.live function test etc

Thank you in advance,

Daniel


----------

